# My new cat :)



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 25, 2010)

Just wanted to get your opinions on my new cat. She is a Ragdoll and I will be picking her up in 2 weeks. For all those cat haters, she is an INDOOR cat only and will be allowed outside on SUPERVISED walks probably when we get her used to a leash. Still yet to name her but the names that were thinking of are Lily one of our favourite names along with Ruby,Maggie,Keiko, Meiko (Meeko) and Callie. I would love some other names as well  

p.s please help me by voting on the names 

Cheers Zac


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 25, 2010)

*my vote.*

I vote for .....Meiko


----------



## Slats (Apr 25, 2010)

Kairii


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 26, 2010)

rover?


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 26, 2010)

*aww she is gorgeous

im sure any name you choose will suit her though i must confess i rather like Callie 

so want a raggie myself, down to 3 here now so might start looking around and keeping an eye on the RSPCA to see what comes up 

mine are also indoor cats, when we moved here one of the first things we did was build a cattery off the back area and give them access to it and they just love it, they also dont mind our BD as they are allowed to 'sniff' her (under strict supervision) and as she grows they will get use to her and so far their 'interest' in her is 'uninterested' and im hoping it stays that way*


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh stunning, i like Meiko, suits her.
My 3 cats are indoor aswell and have learnt very quickly to walk on a lead. You can also look into the catmax enclosures, they are really good for indoor cats. We have used the cat netting to enclose our outdoor entertainment area for them.


----------



## euphorion (Apr 26, 2010)

MEIKO! thats an excellent name! she is gorgeous


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 26, 2010)

Meiko


----------



## bluereptile (Apr 26, 2010)

meiko


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 26, 2010)

Ceefa


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwwww, such a sweetie!!!
I had one, she was a Xmas present when I was 5! Sadly when we moved to QLD, a good 6 years later, she met an untimely end from a wooden pallet falling on top of her and causeing bleeding in the brain. But she was my baby while I had her. It's been years since, that's why I'm able to type it so simply. Her name was Annabelle.
I like the name Meiko, it does suit her!
I'm very jealous, but I already have 5 cats!!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, Looks like a lot of you like the name Meiko  Just went out today and bought her some toys and dishes.. (sadly my mum is getting a heap of pink things to my dismay  ) We are thinking of getting a cattery to sit out on the porch or in the fernery for sunlight and fresh air but we have 2 weeks to think  She is a real beauty and I can't wait to bring her home. But we are having troubles finding any good/cheap beddings or Scratching posts :/ we found a few that were $200-$400 each :O Keep the suggestions coming  


p.s Twenty was that Ceefa-cat ? haha


----------



## potato matter (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG! That is the cutest little cat! I vote for Meiko.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 26, 2010)

Snookems


----------



## thals (Apr 26, 2010)

I'g go with Meiko as well. Ragdolls are gorgeous, esp the lil kitties 

Great personalities too in comparison with some of the other breeds out there! 

Very nice kitty Moose


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you  I like the name Meiko as well ! But its my parents who need convincing now haha. I just love how laid back they are but still ready to play


----------



## ravan (Apr 26, 2010)

so adorable! i go with keiko


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 26, 2010)

Haha, Keiko or Meiko :/ Its Meiko or Lily atm


----------



## webcol (Apr 26, 2010)

Very cute cat, its eyes are so blue


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 26, 2010)

Lovely little thing
I have a friend whose daughter bought one and they love her.

years ago I had cats and they were outside and I would never do it again...they got into fights etc and you never quite knew what they were up to etc. We are in the inner city so killing wildlife isnt such an issue but it was more the getting injured etc that was always such a worry.

I want to get a cat house actually attached to the house so that the cat can go out there when they want to.

I like the name meiko...just dont introduce her to you snake 

Elizabeth


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 26, 2010)

Haha, My snake is a wimp  Wouldn't hurt a fly! I reckon my Sand swimmer would be the dangerous one haha. My mate lets his cat outside and Ive told him on multiple occasions its a bad idea and its dangerous.. Sure enough his cat had a fight and lost a claw and has a nasty wound.. But yeah I love the Ragdolls deep blue eyes they are so beautiful in person! We are thinking of having an Outdoor run or something on our front porch (no access except from inside the house).


----------



## Stara (Apr 26, 2010)

Another vote for Meiko!
Good on you for keeping her indoors, she'll get used to the leash in no time, I have 3 who all love their walkies in our front yard!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks  Seems to be a love for Meiko haha I don't even know how I got it in the first place haha.


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not a cat person, but I have a soft spot for Birman's.

Meiko is a great name, congratz on the new addition!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 26, 2010)

They are also beautiful cats


----------



## White_Wolf (Apr 30, 2010)

I quite like Keiko or even Meiko, they are nice, different, but not over-done or hard to remember. I think that's a winner. Lily maggie and Ruby are very common everyday names, shes gorgeous and deserves a pretty but unique name I think.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

Her name is now Meiko  Papers an all haha! I can't wait one more week haha. I will definitely have to take heaps of photos when she finally is brought home.


----------



## squishi (Apr 30, 2010)

i like meiko too.
she is beautiful.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## Noongato (Apr 30, 2010)

WHOA!! I cant believe the name Meiko is in the options!! I only have ever had 1 cat, a tabby mongrel thing i found at the tip, and i named him meiko... Thought i was completely original... Well sort of, i stole the name from Pocahontas. Hehehe


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha, So its actually from Pocahontas ? I thought I was original :O


----------



## shaye (Apr 30, 2010)

bob?
lol


----------



## Noongato (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah Meiko was the raccoon. I named Meiko meiko cos he had the raccoon mark accross his eyes. Hahaha


----------



## xterra (Apr 30, 2010)

View attachment 143752
View attachment 143751
She looks a lot like our boy. They are a funny breed, they always have to be with you or following you around the house.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

What beautiful cats !  I can't wait to pick mine up even more so now haha. The breeder did mention that they are quite like dogs in the sense that they can be trained and also that they love to be with you etc.


----------



## rash (Apr 30, 2010)

very nice, long haired cats are always cute, just high maintenance. I bought my mrs a himilayan for our aniversary, great cat, always indoors, our kids (toddlers) dragged him round the house by his tail and he purred the whole time - dumbest animal ever-loved it. then it walked into the front yard and a neighbours dog mauled it.....they moved out a week or two later and left us with about 400 in vet bills - half an opperation and euthenising. RIP Lucian.
Be carefull of expensive cats, dogs will end it all in seconds...


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 30, 2010)

That is one absolutely gorgeous cat! Those blue eyes, they will jsut bore right through you. always wanted a ragdoll!
Meiko definitely seems to suit her. She is beautiful.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you all for those wonderful comments ! The photos are beautiful of her but it does not do her true justice..Curse those camera phones !


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 30, 2010)

imo, name her avalanche, 1 coz she is white, and 2 coz of the game ragdoll avalanche.


Will


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha, Sorry she has her name now  Good suggestion though


----------



## potato matter (May 1, 2010)

haha, my username on myspace used to be Keiko =P


----------



## Snowman (May 1, 2010)

What about kit.... Kit kats are my favourite kind


----------



## Megzz (May 1, 2010)

Meiko suits her - gorgeous! What a beautiful cat, and its great to hear you are such a responsible owner.


----------

